# First 3D shoot



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Well done on your first 3D Cupid.

They really can be a lot of fun.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it. Did you shoot the new scoring system? Was it a Sanifaa qualifier?


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

unfortunetly not it was more a fun shoot and very fun it was.we are having the next one on the 5 of april.if 3d shooting is this much fun i cant wait to get my first real pig.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*It was great to particapait....*

In such a freindly environment. You (cupid21)shot like a machine man. It was good to see you take the leap. You can truly be proud of your performance.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

How does the new scoring system work???:embara:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> How does the new scoring system work???:embara:


They changed the scoring rules as follow. You normally shot a 10 on the kill and a 8 on the rest of the animal. 

They call it the Supper Kill now. Within the old kill they drew a smaller kill hence supper kill. It is a very controversial topic at this stage. The supper kill on a 3-D is still ok because it comes out with the small kill standard. The problem is the 2-D's. The super kill on them gets drawn it by hand, and it is a bit of a guessing game for the archers at this stage.

Now you get a 10 if you hit the supper kill, 8 for the old kill and 5 if you hit the rest of the animal.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmmm. I can see why it's a controvertial subject at the moment.

What was their reason for changing the scoring?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Mmmmm. I can see why it's a controvertial subject at the moment.
> 
> What was their reason for changing the scoring?


On these competitions more and more people were shooting full scores and closer to it.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmmm,

So it was done to seperate the men from the boys huh?
A bit unfair but I can see their reasoning behind it.

How do you choose a S.A team from hundreds of provincial archers?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Mmmmm,
> 
> So it was done to seperate the men from the boys huh?
> A bit unfair but I can see their reasoning behind it.
> ...


Yes I am glad I am not a selector. Then we sit with people immigrating as well. Awie Viviers known on this forum as SniperViv1 is the current South African Bowhunter champion and as you guys know he moved on to Oz. 

I don't have a problem with the supper kill, what I have a problem with is the inconsistencies that is creeping in, in this regard on the 2-D's. In time they will probably have it standardized but till then it is "lucky packet" shooting if you try hitting the supper kill. You now have to judge not only the distance but also where you think some body placed the "Supper Kill".


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

3D Targets have been in dire need of an upgrade for YEARS!

Let's hope they use this opportunity to change the targets.
Perhaps they can even rectify some of those horrible looking targets like the flying banana.

If some person is drawing the Super kill circle onto the target, they should allow archers the use of binoculars to verify the location thereof until NEW targets have been designed and printed.

Wat dink julle?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> they should allow archers the use of binoculars to verify the location thereof until NEW targets have been designed and printed.
> 
> Wat dink julle?


We have the Bowhunter league in the Limpopo Prov and was the first prov to implement the Super Kill in these competitions. It seems we are going to permit our archers to make use of binocs in these shoots.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> 3D Targets have been in dire need of an upgrade for YEARS!
> 
> Let's hope they use this opportunity to change the targets.
> Perhaps they can even rectify some of those horrible looking targets like the flying banana.
> ...


Craig, did you saw the German IFAA targets ? In my opinion they looks good.


----------

